# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Revon Turistiliikenne

## onni

Revolle on tullut tässä lähiaikoina käytetty Volvo 9700H NG B13R 6x2 kilvin CPA-344. Auto oli Buslandilla jonkun aikaa myynnissä. Vielä ei ole ainakaan kylkinumeroa näkynyt.

Auto on entinen VY/Nettbuss Norjasta

Kalustokortti: http://busphoto.eu/vehicle/332362/#n916356

----------


## Assamies

Revon autolla melko vasta, näin tuoreeltaan ajettu. En osaa varmaksi sanoa, mutta ehkä linja 41. Turvavyöt oli autossa, ja toki niitä sitten käytin. En ollut varma linjan pp:sta, luulin että l-as. Mutta linja 36 tai 38 (jota operoi, eri operaattori - ajoreittini oli ollut, osin yhtenevä) - niin se ei ollut varmaankaan, tuo ajamani. Revon Liikenteestä on minulla vain pelkkää hyvää sanottavaa, mitään moitteen sijaa en kyllä löydä. Ylt.

----------

